# GT5000 has arrived



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, my new GT5000 was delivered this afternoon. It is one sweet ride, I'm here to tell ya! The 22 HP Briggs V-twin is smooth, quiet and has plenty of power. It has plenty of speed and the deck is really quiet for as large of a deck as it is.

Now to install the brush guard and hour meter (when it arrives). I'll wait to post pictures until after I have installed all the accessories.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats radio now the hard part begins. Waiting for the grass to grow :winky:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Congrats on the new ride!!


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Congrats radio now the hard part begins. Waiting for the grass to grow :winky: *


Tell me about it! I'm usually one that likes winter and looks forward to snow, but right now I'm wanting a dose of 80 degree weather in the worst way.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *Tell me about it! I'm usually one that likes winter and looks forward to snow, but right now I'm wanting a dose of 80 degree weather in the worst way.  *



Congrats on your new *T o y l *:lmao: 

Should have got the dozer blade so you can play all year.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Congrats on your new T o y l :lmao:
> 
> Should have got the dozer blade so you can play all year. *


That's on my list of things to get.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

One thing I noticed about the GT5000, is it has one heck of a set of headlights on it for standard lighting. I've never had a rider with as good lighting as this one does. And the lights don't even dim when you throttle it down!

I'd still like to explore the possibility of some form of halogen replacement lamp for it though. Has anybody modified their headlamps on their GT? Sure would appreciate your input.

Also, I'd like to get a little input from fellow 5000 owners on the oil they use. I realize oil can be a hot button topic sometimes, and I certainly don't mean it to be that way.

Briggs calls for straight 30W during the summer and either 5 or 10W30 in the winter. Does anybody deviate from Briggs protocol on oil here? In years past I have always used 10W30 in my mowers, but I want to make sure I don't do anything to jeopardize this one.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *One thing I noticed about the GT5000, is it has one heck of a set of headlights on it for standard lighting. I've never had a rider with as good lighting as this one does. And the lights don't even dim when you throttle it down!
> 
> I'd still like to explore the possibility of some form of halogen replacement lamp for it though. Has anybody modified their headlamps on their GT? Sure would appreciate your input.
> ...


I have always run just straight 30w in my mowers, but i never run mine in the winter. If i did then i would definately use 10-30. I have always liked mobil oil myself. So, are you using it this winter for snow removal?


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not using it for snow removal this winter, as I haven't bought the blade for it yet. However, I may run it some and just wanted a little clarification on the oil issue.

It's kinda funny... my tractor I'm retiring is a 2001 Sabre with a 17 HP Briggs and John Deere calls for 10W30 on it. Go figure...

I'm going to run Castrol in this one, I think. I've always been either a Pennzoil or Havoline guy, but I thought I'd go a different route this time.


----------

